# Guess they want war?



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

European Union - EU boss threatens to break up US in retaliation for Trump Brexit support | Politics | News | Express.co.uk

If you have a hummingbird azz one shouldn't let your aligator mouth run off out of control.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think the guy was trying to draw some funny comparisons..but it wouldnt take much to nudge Texas into the secession mode. Know New Hampshire and Florididdy want to go along too. Not sure about Austin and Ohiya. The Okies will join.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Start with California and I might just support that


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

only goes to show you just how concerned the Euro liberals are about Prez Trump's conservative drive across the globe - this dig was about economics but you just know they also are railing against the muslim invasion and Prez Trump's very pointed remarks ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Let the big mouthed asshole come here and try something, he will go back in a UPS small envelope, F**K him!

These euroturds think they are invincible, he is going to break us up??? WTF!!!!

There are not enough of them to even cause a hiccup here.

They will get a short introduction to our exercising of the second amendment, they won't be alive long enough for a long one.

We will send them all back in the hold of a fertilizer ship in pelletized form, along with the libtards from here,

Him along with kim jon dong have been eating their own shit for so long that they believe it, assholes.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just silly, empty threats, wouldn't pay attention to him.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Salty's answer: Unilaterally withdraw all US troops & protection of the EU, close and demolish all of our bases over there, and let them pay for their own defense. 

Problem with the EU solved, and it would save us one crap-ton of money, resources and effort.

I'd stay with the UK though, since they are already leaving the EU.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Just silly, empty threats, wouldn't pay attention to him.


Empty, yes, but not from a certain viewpoint.

They are so use to dictating to the euromasses, and them complying like the good little sheeple that most are.

The ruling bureaucrats are unhappy with the prospect of dissolution, they will do what is needed to remain in power.

The people in some EU countries are on the brink of revolt, he is trying to show what a strongman he is, F**K him.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Empty, yes, but not from a certain viewpoint.
> 
> They are so use to dictating to the euromasses, and them complying like the good little sheeple that most are.
> 
> ...


Let it all implode in on itself


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

That's the thanks we get for bailing them out, remember WWII....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

It is a good way to convince the countries that are already hurting under the EU to shift blame to the UK and the US for whats coming... This can build about a very similar hatred and response that we saw after WWI (the losers) and how they built an "Axis of Evil"....

It will also get some countries willing to make deals with the Russians and China versus US...

All in all...I say...you stay on your side of the Atlantic and we will stay on our side.....Just like Twix!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

rstanek said:


> That's the thanks we get for bailing them out, remember WWII....


Russia can say the same thing lol
This is why I do not care what happens to them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Who cares what this dipwad says. 

But for discussion sakes, see Salty's answer above.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

rstanek said:


> That's the thanks we get for bailing them out, remember WWII....


...And WW I

Should we sign up for WW III?

NATO was/is the answer, however it only works if everyone is on board. Turkey never should have been given membership. They can't be trusted. Just like the EU socialist/progressives apparently. Trump was right, Brexit was a good thing. The EU needs to get off their high horse. The West needs to stop this appeasement BS, and the Islamist Totalitarians must be stopped, and then erased from the face of the earth.

The Chinese economy needs to be completely cut off, our debt to them and theirs to the West needs to be reneged upon if they don't shutdown their puppet state N.K.'s little fat man and stop their own international and sovereign takings in the South China Sea. Russia can either play along or we can go ahead and give support and materiel for first strike capability to S.K. and Japan.

Here is the lesson the world needs to understand: Play well with others or you get left out on the playground when the lunch bell rings. Bullies only get to eat when the civilized kids are done. Of course as we all know this only works if the civilized kids hang together. Or as the saying goes, we shall all hang separately, and that is what the elites have in mind...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

The EU guy had to be smoking crack.... They couldn't stop little o'le jolly England from their brexit and now they want to take on the US. Yeah, it's crack....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Fat chance,shut-up.is what I say.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Salty's answer: Unilaterally withdraw all US troops & protection of the EU, close and demolish all of our bases over there, and let them pay for their own defense.
> 
> Problem with the EU solved, and it would save us one crap-ton of money, resources and effort.
> 
> I'd stay with the UK though, since they are already leaving the EU.


Wouldn't you love to see the looks on their silly faces as the last US serviceman drives the last US tank onto the last US transport ship to leave the socialist Europian Union? I would.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Wouldn't you love to see the looks on their silly faces as the last US serviceman drives the last US tank onto the last US transport ship to leave the socialist Europian Union? I would.


And the army engineers blow up every base facility and bunker we ever built.

That includes all the caves in the mountains that were used by Hitler's cohorts and former east block military.

Leave nothing of use behind including all the equipment we gave or sold to them which they never paid for.

I seen shit loads of it over there in Germany piled up on the bases, all of it from here,

deep underground bunkers with a bazillion tons of ammunition, all US made,

the surface ready bunkers were a drop in the bucket by comparison..

If they bitch, tell them they only paid for what they had used, the rest is ours.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Just silly, empty threats, wouldn't pay attention to him.


Not even a silly threat; the gasbag is just trying to make a point.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Denton said:


> Not even a silly threat; the gasbag is just trying to make a point.


Point taken. These socialists need to be hoisted on their own petard!


----------

